# Rotterdam amazing Skyline.



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

kick


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

very beautiful.sharing.


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

why is there a picture of london among your rotterdam photos ?










nice pics btw.


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Very good photo's off the skyline!


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

BMXican said:


> why is there a picture of london among your rotterdam photos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats London it was a mistake


----------



## ayelt (Oct 25, 2003)

brilliant photo's!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Great Skyline. Great city


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

beautiful city! :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Tenacious (May 16, 2007)

Some of those night shots look very non-European. A shame about the loss after the war, but they made a good thing out of it.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Is dit live-cam? I can see lights beeping, on the right 
never mind


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

I didnt asked to rate.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

Marco_ said:


> Is dit live-cam? I can see lights beeping, on the right
> never mind


No its just a photo with a special effect


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Nathanaelll said:


> I didnt asked to rate.


No you didn't but he is free to express his opinion. If it is done with words or numbers doesn't matter. Btw: Stop 'kicking' the threads, which made by you, up all the time. It's VERY annoying. Half the postings in this thread are from you and are pointless. Thanks.

PS: Nice pictures.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Nathanaelll said:


> No its just a photo with a special effect


Daar was ik al achter gekomen


----------



## Gerard (Mar 1, 2004)

Great compilation of pics from Rotterdam. 
Maybe this thread is a good one to keep up with new pics.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

Rotterdam - Wilhelminapier (Under Construction)










photo's --> Michiel


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

GerardB said:


> Great compilation of pics from Rotterdam.
> Maybe this thread is a good one to keep up with new pics.


This tread is similair with good photo's please watch and comments


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475329


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Just stumbled upon a few pictures of Rotterdam I thought looked pretty nice, thought I'd share:


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

thnx the last one is really amazing!


----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

its nice to know that they changed the skyline.... it was mostly like historical buildings before....


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure I'm following you...are you confused with Amsterdam?


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

No you are confused
Remember 1940? Amsterdam downtown is still historical


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Of course I remember the bombings in Rotterdam, but his statement confused me, because what else were they supposed to do after the war, rebuild the destroyed historical buildings?


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Whats with the dutch and their obsession with American cities?


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

haha its with a reason, on the place where the towers gone be build there where in the past old buildings with the same name as the towers now.
It was an old dock and each building was build for goods and othe stuff from the ships. The buildings where named after big harbourcitys all over the world and where the ships came from.
And now the history will be remembered with the buildings.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

oh, mmm k then, because I thought Europe (and the rest of the world) has a vendetta against America at the moment


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

these project was made far before 9/11

and it has nothing to do with USA it are just names.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Hell Yes! I'm down! That pic with the bleeping lights is really cool too. Feels like I'm looking out a window onto Rotterdam. Nice touch. BTW That pic of London that sneaked in by mistake, is that a tornado? Or what>? Looks like some nasty weather.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics. This is really amazing skyline


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

One of the best skyline in Europe and also my favourite city


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

nygirl said:


> Hell Yes! I'm down! That pic with the bleeping lights is really cool too. Feels like I'm looking out a window onto Rotterdam. Nice touch. BTW That pic of London that sneaked in by mistake, is that a tornado? Or what>? Looks like some nasty weather.


it was a big fire in a Oil Terminal our something


----------



## Lieven (Aug 21, 2006)

aahh... you have no idea how happy this thread makes a lost Rotterdammer that's hasn't seen his city for half a year.


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

amazing!!!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

amazing skyline


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Rotterdam has more in common with Boston than Vancouver. Unfortunately Rotterdam was bombedand lost many of its architectural treasures. This explains the ugly 50s and 60's monstrosities. Whats Vancouver's excuse for having them?


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

Wilhelminapier


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

photo from winbuks:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Fascinating !! 
in Just Rotterdam, 20C overwhelms 19C, i feel,,
Although the cause's originated from the sad historical disaster, but the scenery is now very fascinating, though,..:cheers:


----------

